# Another finished house - follow up post



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

This is a follow up to my post a long time ago:

"*Anyone want thread/vids on NC spraying?"*
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/anyone-want-thread-vids-nc-spraying-29956/


I showed some videos/pictures of some ways I do new construction work, since people had questions regarding that type of painting. 

Finally got some down time to upload photos, a couple months later, of the finished product and how the house "turned out". 

A big change from the earlier post.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*more finished photos*

More finished photos and some faux.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks awesome. Nice work WC.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Work!


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks awesome


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work my friend I thought I was the one who sprays up and down as opposed to side to side. Everytime people are always questioning why. I tell them do what you want what works for you may not work for me. I kinda like that paint stick trick I'm definitely gonna be using that technique it's easier then using a rag on the 5 in one


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Nice work my friend I thought I was the one who sprays up and down as opposed to side to side. Everytime people are always questioning why. I tell them do what you want what works for you may not work for me. I kinda like that paint stick trick I'm definitely gonna be using that technique it's easier then using a rag on the 5 in one


Thanks. And I agree, if it works for them go for it. I've never seen anyone spray horizontally here unless they were doing a cross hatch or trying to fan the wall out because of spray tracks or something. It just feels more natural to me, up and down, kinda like rolling...don't see too many guys doing it horizontally. I'd think you'd have less control of your overlaps that way. 

And thanks, there's lots of tricks we use (especially me personally lol), but to each his own. I actually learned that one from another painter and after seeing and using it for a long time, it's great. Everyone, including the new guys, have a lot less tendency to scratch the windows/finish than giving them a scraping tool wrapped in a towel. Been there, done that. 

Glad you enjoyed and thanks for the comments.


----------

